# New best friend!!!!



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

Our new baby Koda! She will be coming home on Mother's Day to a big family of 5 children and 3 Beagles. We are beyond excited and the breeder has been wonderful with sending pics through out the last couple weeks. I have learned so much from these forums (through stalking  ). I have wanted a V for the last 5 years once I came upon the breed but I knew i wasn't ready for the commitment yet. I am so glad I waited until the time was right and also waited for the right breeder. I can't wait to share my pics and stories with you all!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, mommaofalot and baby Koda!! ;D ;D ;D Your new puppy will have a lot to adjust to, with so many kids and dogs already there!! Just remember these three key things: love, patience, and consistency. The consistency will be a challenge for you because of so many different people interacting with Koda, but if you can get everybody "on the same page" it can work. Also, please don't forget to teach your children that dogs don't like hugs and kisses. They prefer a gentle scratch, or pat on the chest or side of the neck. We look forward to hearing about your adventures!


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks mswhipple!! I feel as prepared as I can be. I have learned through reading through these forums that when getting a V you really have to live it to understand it  . Thought i would show everyone the litter of pups and my beagles too. Buster our fixed male is the black and tan beagle and the lemon beagles are molly and sadie mae (sisters). The beagles love my husband the most cause he takes them hunting as you can see from one of the pics all the dogs are snuggling him on the couch.


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

pups


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Adorable puppies!! I think I would want the one that's facing the opposite way. LOL! I love beagles, too. A beagle was our family dog when I was a girl, because my Dad liked hunting with beagles. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Zion977 (Mar 16, 2014)

Are you getting your pup from CJ?? The pic looked familiar!! If you are...we are picking up the pink collar baby girl on Friday!!


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

Yes we are getting her from CJ!!! So you are getting pinky dinky  . I'm sure you know that they had little names for them according to collar color ie. pinky winky, pumpkin head, greenie weenie, and little boy blue. My kids had a hard time letting me change the name to Koda. They loved the name pumpkin head!!! lol


----------



## Zion977 (Mar 16, 2014)

Yep...pinky dinky...But we are naming her Darby. We are so excited!! Are you in pennsylvania? We should get the pups together to play!!


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

We live in Maryland depending on where you guys are in PA i would love to get the girls together sometime. I am really jealous you get to go get pinky before we get pumpkin  ! I don't know what has been harder waiting the 5 years to get a V, the wait till they were born, waiting for the visit at 8 weeks, or the last 2 weeks to get her. I can't believe how much they have grown (had to put a newborn pic  )! I'm glad we have each other on here... we can go through all this together!!


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

Got our baby girl yesterday!!!! She got a little car sick on the ride home but other then that it was a great trip. She did great in her crate last night only crying for like 10 min. and woke twice during the night. Had a hard time getting her to take a nap today because she seems as though she doesn't want to miss anything but she is now napping in her crate next me  . She really is a sweet girl and Cookie and Jerry from cj kennels have been great with her. They taught her to sit in front of you if she wants attention or to be picked up! You can tell they take very good care of their pups and it is a passion for them not about getting females breed and pups out the door and I know they will always be there for us if we need them. Potty training so far has been going good with no accidents this far (i know its only been a day  ). She is a sneaky little thing though.... she will be loving on me and then snap.... she tries to eat my face lol. Thank goodness for these forums though because now I always have a toy next to me while playing and loving her so if she decides to get a little crazy I can get her to attack the toy instead! I will post some pics later but for now I'm enjoying a little break while Koda is napping


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

Koda had her first vet visit today and is a healthy little pup! She is starting to get more comfortable searching out the different areas of the house. She loves her crate and gets in on her own to play with her toys. She slept 7 hours last night and I still can't believe it! She is such a sweet little girl and I feel blessed to have her a part of our family.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Koda is really adorable, and I'm sure you are totally in love already!! Congratulations!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi everyone! We have "Greenie Weenie" from CJ Kennels. His name is Ripley 

We are soooo smitten with him, he is so much fun! He is our first dog as a family and my kids are spoiling him rotten and also don't let him get away with anything at the same time, lol. 

Would love to hear about how Darby and Koda are doing. I enjoy all the pics of Darby on FB  Ripley is so smart and loves to learn. We are slowly getting over the shark attacks and have learned when he needs to get out his zoomies  We start puppy class with the local training club when he's 16 weeks and can't wait to take him camping when he's fully vaccinated 

So how's it going with you guys? Cookie and Jerry have been such a great support!

I am enjoying my favorite part of the day right now with him, snuggled on the couch 
Amy


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

Greenie Weenie!!!!! What a sweet boy he was when we visited! Koda is doing great! She does not really get the zoomies but does become a little shark at times. I have taught her to give me kisses instead of bites but she really likes to chew on my oldest (we say he is kodas chew toy ). She is getting better with the biting though. I just can't believe how smart Koda is and I could not have asked for better breeders with Cookie and Jerry. I know that they will be life long friends. Ripley is a handsome boy! Its amazing how these little red lightning bolts can wrap you around their finger so quickly! I have been sick this week and Koda has been taking good care of me. Wish I could see some pics of Darby but I don't go on facebook. I would love to keep in touch with both of you. It will be fun to watch them all grow together.


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

Love the pictures! Kodak is so pretty, she looks so much like Ripley. My favorite is the snuggle one, I think that is my favorite thing about Ripley . I think we met Koda when we picked up Ripley, and you guys were pulling in when we were pulling out of the parking lot. She and Ripley were too cute together and they both had scratches all over the inside of their legs from puppy bites  That was a loooong car ride, but worth it. We live in the Va Beach area of Va. 

Are you guys planning to hunt her? We would like to, but we are not experienced with hunting dogs. We may consider going back up to the Mosers' for him and my husband to be trained  He loves the water already, I am so grateful they introduced them so young. My parents live on a river and he gets in every time we go over and the kids are crab hunting on the bankHe's not as enthusiastic about their pool, but he did get in once with Cookie's suggestion of cut up hot dog.I don't blame him though, it's still a bit cold!

I love this forum, are there any others you've found or would recommend? I've gotten a lot of useful tips on the shark attacks. Ripley also thinks my 8 year old is a chew toy! He's learned to go get a toy and put it in his mouth if he wants to crawl on us for loves or run around with the kids, lol, otherwise he's nipping!

Here's a you tube video we made to show the Mosers his homecoming, it was a surprise to my kids 

http://m.youtube.com/?#/watch?v=hxciJ8MaEnY

Glad to chat with you, love all the pictures, especially the one of them when they were first born as I never saw that one. We found the Mosers when the pups were already 8 weeks


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

It is so nice that you all have met and can keep in touch! 

Congratulations on your new additions!


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Beautiful. The cuddling picture is very nice. Made the Mrs. let a a be awwwww.


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

We are planning to send Koda back to Cookie and Jerry for training. I don't think i could let her go to anyone else plus it makes it easier knowing they helped deliver her lol. My husband will also need to be trained and Jerry just seems to have so much knowledge and passion. I also have a link of a video that was made after he trained a pup that I can email to you. I don't know of any other forums but I also haven't looked for any once I found this one. There are so many people on here in different stages of the V life. The more experienced V owners always help out us newbies and us newbies have each other to complain with and show off. You will have to re post the link of the video it didn't work for me  and if you want me to send you any pics of when they were little just send me a private message with your email and I would be happy to pass them along.


----------

